# sauger



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Come on fellers , I know some of you are sauger fishin....Just wanna know if anyones catching any at Markland....Thanks


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

went last weekend and couldnt do much due to the water flow...too fast. I am not a big fan of Markland becasue I always seem to hit the dang tailwater when its barely fishable then I lose every sinker and rig I got on the bottom...arrgghhh!...other than that it's great


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I went to meldahl 1 time and we fished right up next to the damn can you still do that?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I have been out a few times without much success. I would guess with the rain and cold they might turn on now.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

macfish said:


> I went to meldahl 1 time and we fished right up next to the damn can you still do that?


Both times I've been down this year, it wasn't a problem. You could fish all along the walls, except of course when barges were coming through.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

haven't been down there yet


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I haven't been since mid November...Hope to get back in the next week or two..


----------

